# Alf Strain



## TITAN (Nov 3, 2007)

has anybody heard of the outdoor strain alf.  I bought some at the dispnesary for $120 for 1 oz.   it doesn't have a smell and it seems to be week.  anyone ever heard of it.   it is however, nice and green, and dense.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 3, 2007)

Never heard of it......but then again a generally stay away from the "melmack sticky".......sorry, couldnt help myself :giggle:


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 3, 2007)

HEY! I used to be a big shot on Melmack....


----------



## Oscar (Nov 3, 2007)

These names........._who comes up with them?_


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> These names........._who comes up with them?_


rofl...every 'seedmaker' in the world, or so it seems, ehh...


----------



## Oscar (Nov 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> rofl...every 'seedmaker' in the world, or so it seems, ehh...


 
I *want* one named after me. 

 Let's call it 'The Oscar'!  ​
_That name speaks for itself!_ ​


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2007)

well...make a seed, grow a plant, and "name" it...seems to be the method of the masses...


----------

